# This problem has beaten me



## Odriski

Dobrý večer!
Mám otázku: existuje nějaký český výraz jako "This problem has _beaten _me(or this problem beats me)"?
Chtěl bych vědět, jak vyslovit toto anglický výraz na češtině?

Děkuji!

Odriski


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello Odriski, I (non-native Czech speaker) would suggest _s tímto problémem si nevím rady_.

Translating one stand-alone sentence out of context always presents problems. If, from the context, it's clear that you have been talking about a problem, you won't need to repeat "problem" in Czech, and you could just say:
_S tím si nevím rady_.
I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## vianie

Slightly expressively: Tohle mě dorazilo!


----------



## tapunta

Odriski said:


> Dobrý večer!
> Mám otázku: existuje nějaký český výraz jako "This problem has _beaten _me(or this problem beats me)"?
> Chtěl bych vědět, jak vyslovit toto anglický výraz na češtině?
> 
> Děkuji!
> 
> Odriski


----------



## tapunta

Tento výraz v češtině by také mohl znít: na tomto problému jsem ztroskotal/a


----------



## tapunta

tapunta said:


> Tento výraz v češtině by také mohl znít: na tomto problému jsem ztroskotal/a


----------



## tapunta

A možná ještě: tenhle problém byl/je nad moje síly (ale to je anglicky beyond me, ne?)


----------



## kelt

vianie said:


> Slightly expressively: Tohle mě dorazilo!



Or the same thing: Tohle mě dostalo!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ten problém mě ničí/zabíjí/ubíjí/zničí/zabije/ubije/drtí/.


----------



## tapunta

Hrdlodus said:


> Ten problém mě ničí/zabíjí/ubíjí/zničí/zabije/ubije/drtí/.



Ten problém mě zabije nebo zabil? Hm, to mi nezní moc česky.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji Vám! Dobře jsem pochopil.


----------

